# 79 Long 460DT Hydraulic Leak



## gasmith10 (Nov 9, 2016)

Greetings All,
In the picture is what I believe is the steering knuckle. This is the only leak I've found on this tractor. Has anyone experienced a leak here? If so, how did you go about stopping it?
I figured that if it were a simple fix, surely the prior owner would have taken care of it.


----------



## Aircommuter (Jun 12, 2016)

That looks more a steering steering hand pump. Can you give me a side veiw?


----------



## gasmith10 (Nov 9, 2016)

Aircommuter said:


> That looks more a steering steering hand pump. Can you give me a side veiw?


I'll take more pics the next time I'm on the farm. I think it is actually called the steering case but, I'm confused about refilling the hydraulic oil. There's a reservoir under the hood for the servo-steering and I don't see how the oil would get to the steering case from there.


----------



## gasmith10 (Nov 9, 2016)

Okay, I just learned this past weekend that this leak is definitely affecting the power steering. It was difficult to turn the steering wheel to guide the tractor.
I guess I will get the tractor home and dive into this problem.


----------



## gasmith10 (Nov 9, 2016)

Okay everyone, a little bit of an update. I learned a lot about my tractor this weekend. One thing I learned is I should start tucking some greenbacks away. Oh well, it won't cost me any where as much as a brand spanking new tractor. 
The first thing I learned is my tractor doesn't have servo - steering at all. It has hydrostatic steering. The Operators Manual was misleading me on that.
The second thing I learned is the part I depicted a bad pic of earlier is called an orbital steering motor, part #TX16053. I broke the area of the tractor down around this as far as I was comfortable with going. I checked the 3 line connections to this orbital steering motor. These connections had huge 27 mm bolt heads. They were way too big for the small area they normally sit installed, IMO. The connections were tight. Therefore, the orbital steering motor itself is leaking. Now these things can cost $260 - $860 depending on the condition it is purchased, i.e. used, aftermarket, brand new, etc. I've heard that there are seal kits available but, I haven't been able to locate any as of yet.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Look up a hydraulic repair shop and give them a call. The rebuild kit is around $80, and the labor will be maybe another $150 with you doing the labor to remove it from the tractor.


----------



## gasmith10 (Nov 9, 2016)

Thanks RC! I'll have to get a transmission cover gasket also because I'll have to remove it to get the orbital steering motor out, thanks to the bracket it's connected to.


----------



## gasmith10 (Nov 9, 2016)

Well, I have another update. I have removed the steering motor and had it checked out. There's not a darn thing wrong with it. It's fine. So, now to try and trace down the cause of this bad leak. The orbital steering motor had paint around the ports where the copper seals sit and the banjo bolts screw into. I plugged the ports and removed the paint far enough from around them to where the copper seals will be sealing against bare metal and not paint.

I'm going to anneal the brass seals and check the hydraulic lines for any type damage in the areas close to the steering motor before I reinstall them.

To remove this steering motor, I had to remove the steering wheel, steering shaft, shaft sleeve, dash, sheet metal around the fuel tank, fuel tank strap, fuel tank, the left fuel tank support bracket and the steering support bracket that partially encapsulates the steering motor.

After doing all this, I have learned that my tractor had suffer a fire at some time. It has no fuse box. All the wiring has been replaced in a fashion that suited the last owner which obviously didn't require the headlights be reconnected. There's a pushbutton thermostart setup with a solenoid instead of a start switch and relay. I already knew the ignition on/off, light switch was changed out for a normal ignition switch.

Most of this stuff is okay but, I must have fused protection and headlights so, I have a lot of work to do before I'm comfortable with taking the tractor out to the "Back-forty" and work it. The good part is I'm having fun learning my ole tractor and how it works.


----------



## gasmith10 (Nov 9, 2016)

Okay, I've reinstalled this steering motor and it still leaks. Does anyone know the part number for the brass seals that go on the banjo bolts that attach the hydraulic lines to the steering motor? I think I'll buy an inspection camera so I can see exactly where it's leaking at.


----------



## gasmith10 (Nov 9, 2016)

Okay, so, here's the final update on this steering motor situation. After taking the Danfoss steering motor, the original motor, to the hydraulic shop and having it rebuilt, I reinstalled the pump and it leaked worse than it did before. The new thing now was that there was no more left stop or right stop. The steering wheel would turn endlessly in either direction. 
I bought one of those USB inspection cameras that can be used on a cellphone. I used it to learn exactly where the pump was leaking. It was leaking profusely from one of the six screws at the bottom of the steering motor. The screw was loose enough to turn with my fingers. 
By this point in time, I have grown weary with this problem. I broke down and purchased a new steering motor. I have installed it and all is working normally with no leaks, for the first time since I've owned the tractor.
I am perplexed by the fact that this one little screw is the culprit in this motor failing by leaking all of the hydraulic fluid out of the reservoir.
I'm keeping the original steering motor. I refuse to believe that it can't be repaired. It'll be an educational project for later.
Now, on to the leaking fuel injector. I'll be tackling this rebuild myself. 

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

